# Engraved Bridge City plane complete!



## layne (Aug 31, 2011)

I've bee working on this project for a couple of months and finally completed the engraving this week. I think this is one of the nicest engraved planes I've ever worked on. Now on the next one. I've got a couple of projects in the works on some very fine planes and I'll post some pics as I finish them.!!Sorry for the size of the photos. Couldn't figure out how to shrink them. 
http://i1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa343/LayneZuelke/IMG_0721.jpg!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's nice.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

That is insanely pretty. I'd almost feel bad for using it.


----------



## layne (Aug 31, 2011)

These planes are pretty but the nice thing about engraving is that you are unlikely to hurt it. It is cut fairly deeply and would take some pretty rough handling to mess it up. Most of my customers use their planes on a regular basis and I'm glad for that. Heck, we've be engraving guns for years that are carried and hunted with and they retain their beauty for hundreds of years.
Thanks for the kind words guys.
Layne Z
www.cajunhandplanes.com
www.redjacketmuzzleloading.com


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Love that tree!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice work Layne. Here ya go…


----------

